# SE NC Report: flounder bite sizzling



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

The big inshore fishing news right now is the strong flounder bite going on. Flounder have been biting in numbers for a few weeks but now the size is really up. They are hitting well in many places inshore now, but particularly in the inlets, around the marsh grass, and around the docks and bridges. 



Mud minnows are a standard flounder bait, but you can also catch them with a lot of baitfish that you snag in your cast net and sometimes those will work even better. Flounder love to hit finger mullet, small pinfish, and small spot. If you are out of minnows they will strike cut bait trimmed into strips and drifted or retrieved in motion, as well as the artificial synthetic strip bait sold and marketed for flounder.

A great flounder rig is a simple fishfinder rig. Just thread an egg sinker on the line (1 or ½ ounce if the current is not too strong) and then add a barrel swivel. To the free end of the swivel attach a length of 12 to 15 inches of leader. I like 20 or 25 lb monofilament line as a leader for flounder though some guides use fluorocarbon leader line. To the end of the rig goes a Kahle-style flounder hook or circle hook.

This simple rig works better than most rigs marketed for flounder. No matter what you definitely want to avoid buying any of the flounder rigs with wire leaders as wire is not necessary and will cut down on bites.



Flounder can also be caught on artificial lures, particularly the scented baits offered by companies like Gulp and Fishbites. Unlike when fishing with live bait you want to set the hook immediately on a flounder if it hits a lure. 

With live or strip bait you need to give a flounder at least about 20 to 30 seconds to take the bait (some flounder experts wait even longer) as flounder will hit a minnow to kill it and then roll it around in their mouths for a while before really taking the bait. They will even scale a live minnow with their teeth. If you strike too soon you will just get back a dead, mangled bait.

In addition to the inshore spots flounder are also being caught more regularly and with greater size off the piers. Most flounder have fallen to mud minnows fished around the pilings, but some anglers using finger mullet have done well and some have even been taken on lures when fishing for bluefish.

Flounder fishing gets really crowded in the daytime and especially on weekends when a lot of boats are trolling the same inlets and cuts. It is often best to go early during the weekdays, and flounder will also hit just fine at night, especially around the piers and bridges with lights. 

Outside of flounder fishing the other solid inshore action has been on the consistent redfish inshore and the chopper bluefish and Spanish and king mackerel on the piers. Whiting (sea mullet) continue to hit for the bottom fishermen on the piers and in the surf as they have for the past few months.

If you go flounder fishing remember this year’s new size and creel limits of 15 inches and six per angler per day. Also remember that if you catch a speckled trout we remain in a closed season with catch and release only fishing for trout until at least June 15.

For more fishing and fisheries articles see my blog *A Dash of Salty* and my website *Surf and Salt*


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I know why he's called "Captain Smiley" now


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the report and link, Good article on the spanish rigs, few clicks in...

I just finished my first go at building the Spanish-Tree-Straw-Rigs-101 directions from the post in the "Bible"
Thanks for the photos, that really helped, can't wait to try in out!


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah that Spanish rig is killer. i'm going to the pier on Wednesday to see if any are around. if not, the blues will bash it too.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Good Luck Wednesday!


----------

